# Sony's 'Does Everything' is going to need to change



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

I am not sure how many have heard of the Cinavia DRM software. But my PC Media system is not longer going to be able to be my Media Server for my PS3. It looks like Sony has partnered with Cinavia and have started to encode recent Blue-Ray titles with an unaudiable frequency that the Cinavia software looks for. If the code is not present then the PS3 will not play the audio for the movie. I usually copy my movies to my HD so that I can access them throughout my house, PS3 being one of the means I do this. However, now I need the disk present in my PS3 or the audio cuts out after 20 minutes or so. Therefore, to watch any more with this new technology, I am going to have to movie my PS3 around the house from what I understand. Watching Salt from my PC however, does not cut out at all. Salt is the only movie I currently own with this technology. Haven't expermented with it too much as of yet?? Just kind of stinks.. so my Playstation no longer does it all.. it use to..

I am sure this technology will be introduced on more and move released Blue-Ray disk. Looks like I am going to have to go the way of total HTPC


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

This has been the trend with Sony as of late in regards to the PS3, it has lost more of it's functionality with each passing year.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I dont think the hackers have helped things any either. I find it frustrating too. I keep thinking I will put my cd collection on my PS3, but things like this just put me off.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

No they sure haven't every time they crack a firmware update Sony issues another and in the end it makes it harder on legit users. I have used about 40GBs of space for music only if we lose the ability to store music on the PS3 I will be upset because I hate having to drag out CDs just to listen to some tunes.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Ares said:


> No they sure haven't every time they crack a firmware update Sony issues another and in the end it makes it harder on legit users. I have used about 40GBs of space for music only if we lose the ability to store music on the PS3 I will be upset because I hate having to drag out CDs just to listen to some tunes.


Music is one of my main uses for my PS3 if they make that a no feature it would burn.:rolleyesno:


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

Here is the information Sony provided me after I sent them an inquiry on the latest patch.



> Hello,
> 
> I'm sorry that you are experiencing problems with playing movies over your network .I will do everything I can to resolve the issue. *Unfortunately, Cinavia is not a program manufacturered by Sony, so we cannot guarantee functionality or safety of the product.*
> 
> ...


What a load of . It has nothing to do with network issues and everything to do with the introduction of Cinavia. I sure would like to know how he intends to resolve the issue. I also love the fact that he can not guareantee the functionality or safety of the product??


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Thats pretty standard disclaimer stuff accompanied by the appearance of trying to help in any way they can. The guy probably knows exactly whats going on, but if Sony want this in, the resolution wont involve circumventing the implementation of new features.

One thing I find the most frustrating, is when you have a system running just how you like it and are very happy, then you get an update that ruins that experience. Its the cardinal sin of computing IMO, still there is little we can really do.


----------

